# Zebra goby Pics



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Newest round of pics of the Zebra.....Feel free to comment....

























































And a missed oppertunity.....


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

u ALWAYS catch ur fish yawnin, haha.

Nice shots, is that fish marine or freshwater?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks...

It is marine...I did manage to catch it yawning another 4 times yesterday....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmm...I was expecting black and white.
Great either way.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks...
> 
> It is marine...I did manage to catch it yawning another 4 times yesterday....


u need to come by and catch my caribe yawning...id pay u for the pics...haha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Thanks...
> 
> It is marine...I did manage to catch it yawning another 4 times yesterday....


u need to come by and catch my caribe yawning...id pay u for the pics...haha
[/quote]

LOL-
Practice man-One gets use to their fish enough-They can tell when it's getting ready to yawn...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool shots man!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sweet pics AK


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Cute little bugger!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

how big is it, it looks tiny from the pic


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> how big is it, it looks tiny from the pic


About 3.5 to 4 inch at time of pics


----------

